# Kauai Beach Villas question



## BevL (Mar 16, 2010)

We're thinking of this resort for our 2012 vacation, all going well.  

From what I can adduce from stuff, there are no elevators?

And is the pool heated?  It was not at the resort on our last trip to Hawaii, and I won't make that mistake twice.

For exchanges, is your unit basically assigned on exchange?  We're not huge on what view we get - per the current thread on that topic - but the top floor might be difficult for Greg if there are no elevators.

The beach in front I know is not a swimming beach but it looks pleasant to sit at, walk on?  Or was the virtual tour I saw deceiving in that?

There are some back to back 2011 February weeks and we really want two weeks in one place and I expect chances are good I could get back to back in 2012.  

Does this sound like a good fit for us?

Thanks

Bev


----------



## northpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Another question about KBV.  I drove by last week and I noticed the "Hilton" sign was gone.  What happened to the Hilton next door?  Can KBV owners still pay to use the facilities next door?  I'm curious because we have considered buying a unit at KBV, but were scared off when Wyndham took over and we thought we'd wait it out to see what happened.  But one of the benefits we saw was being able to use the impressive facilities at the Hilton.


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 17, 2010)

Aloha Bev & Northpole,
There are no elevators but there is at least one accessible unit (not sure which size).  There are usually just a few steps to the ground floor unit.  Until we cannot walk steps we will always request an upper floor so we can leave the lanai glass door open all night (screen door closed of course).
The pool is not heated.  The only heated pool I am personally aware of is LBR - Coral pool.  The pools at the former Hilton are not heated either.  The Hilton management contract got canceled as one consequence of the bankruptcy.  It is now managed by Aqua resorts. http://www.aquaresorts.com/kauai-3-99/lihue-hotel.aspx    KBV folks can still pay ($15/day/four - $25/day/six people) to use the pool facility.
Cannot answer exchange question since we are owners, but as frequently discussed on TUG, most prime units are used by returning owners.
The beach is fantastic to walk on (~ 2 miles all the way north to Lydgate; the shallow tidal reef/basin to the south can be fun if you like staring at tide pools).  Strong swimmers with knowledge of the area (includes me) do swim just north of the canal, ocean conditions permitting.  If you are not sure you are a strong swimmer / advanced snorkeler, then believe the signs and don't swim there.  People have drowned there.
The KBV location is great.  There is a greater sense of solitude than many of the other resorts on Kauai and the location is central.  If the 'pool experience' is a major element of your vacation and the daily pool use charge at the hotel next door turns you off, then until I see what are reduced scale pool renovation really looks like, I am not sure if I can recommend it.  It will not be heated.
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2010)

BevL said:


> We're thinking of this resort for our 2012 vacation, all going well.
> 
> From what I can adduce from stuff, there are no elevators?



No - 3 floors, no elevators.



> And is the pool heated?  It was not at the resort on our last trip to Hawaii, and I won't make that mistake twice.



Unfortunately, the pool is the worst thing about the resort - it's your basic 1970's cement pond.  I assume it's heated - last summer it was as warm as bath water - yuck!  If the pool is important to you, pay the fee to use the very nice pools next door at the hotel.



> For exchanges, is your unit basically assigned on exchange?  We're not huge on what view we get - per the current thread on that topic - but the top floor might be difficult for Greg if there are no elevators.



That I don't know - I would contact the resort and ask for a first floor unit in Bldg.  F, G, or H - all ocean front and keep your fingers crossed.  The buildings are lettered from A to H, with A being farthest from the ocean and F, G, & H being closest.  Many of the units are fully owned condos, so only about half are available to timesharers.



> The beach in front I know is not a swimming beach but it looks pleasant to sit at, walk on?  Or was the virtual tour I saw deceiving in that?



The beach is gorgeous, and if you walk 100 yards down to your left, also swimmable on calm days.  


This is where we swim and this photo was taken from the 3rd floor of G[5].






In this picture, the two buildings on the right are H and G, and F is tucked back behind G.






Aqua Resort Pools (on the same property) - the building corner you see on the upper left is Bldg. H.


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 17, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> ... I would contact the resort and ask for a first floor unit in Bldg.  F, G, or H - all ocean front and keep your fingers crossed.  ...


Aloha Denise,
I have met exchangers using RCI points in the ocean front units.  I have never met a weeks exchanger in the ocean front units.  I believe I have read it reported on TUG over the years though.  It never hurts to ask, but unless someone is reserving an ocean front unit by using the points required, I'm guessing the chances of a lucky placement into F, G or H are pretty slim. 
Rentals in G & H (non timeshare) are a separate matter. 
There are benefits to ownership 
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2010)

Aloha Jack!  Yes, ownership does have it's benefits!  We are looking forward to  our 3rd year in unit G[5] in June and July and I just made our 2011 reservation!

You were there in Jan., correct?

Thanks for posting the inside scoop on exchanging.


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 17, 2010)

Aloha Denise,
Yes - we were there weeks 52,1 & 2.  Same next year.  BTW - I hope you reserved g5 since g3 is not part of the timeshare.
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2010)

jacknsara said:


> BTW - I hope you reserved g5 since g3 is not part of the timeshare.
> Jack



Yeah - I did!   

I dunno why I typed G3!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 17, 2010)

Denise, that's G5, not G3.  And we'll be there in May.  Can't wait!

To the OP, if you're interested in buying, I'd suggest checking eBay and seeing if there are any confirmed ocean view units available.  I bought my biennial ocean view 1br 2ba unit on eBay a few years ago for less than $300.  If you're patient, you can probably score one these days for less.

The resort is small enough that even non-oceanview units are nice to stay in, and that beach is an easy stroll away.

One of the things I like best about KBV is the location.  Centrally located outside Lihue, it's not far from the airport, and is about halfway between all the island's great sights and activities.

Dave


----------



## BevL (Mar 17, 2010)

If unheated pools are the norm, this will probably be our choice. 

Thanks for the quick answers - now I have to wait for exchanges to start popping up for my timeframe.

Bev


----------



## california-bighorn (Mar 17, 2010)

We are owners at KBV and received a letter about a month ago to inform us that they were finally getting ready to procede with the pool renovation project.  But, it will be greatly scaled back from the original plan.  The new plan will make the pool area better, but I think it still will leave a lot to be desired if you spend a lot of time at the pool.  I'd probably spend the $15 a day for the other (former Hilton?) pools.


----------



## Hercules325 (Mar 18, 2010)

[Please discuss this via private message. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2010)

They are not remodeling the pool at all - same old cement pond with better bathrooms and better landscaping.  I don't know how they can get away with this since they collected a special assessment for a new pool 2 or 3 years ago!


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 18, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> .. they collected a special assessment for a new pool 2 or 3 years ago!


Aloha Denise,
I'm too lazy to dig through my records right now, but my recollection is that they intended a medium term (prox 5 year) increase in the MFs by about $100/wk of ownership.  The initial $100 increase occurred.  After that, plans changed.  But there was no way to track changes in MFs to cause since Wyndham changed the budgetary categories in a manner that I could not reverse engineer.  Up to that point, I was tracking changes by category by year in an excel spread sheet.  Anyway, I'm ambivalent and perhaps a bit relieved that they are not proceeding with an overpriced new pool.  
FWIW, I used the current pool for lap swimming several days this last trip for a big fraction of an hour (plenty of days were in ocean, but many days, the ocean was not welcoming). The only crowding I had was during the week between xmas and new year.  I'm guessing it might be crowded in the summer as well.
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2010)

Jack - I just think the pool is a disgrace.  It is unattractive, small, dated, poor location, no view, shabby looking.  I don't like anything about it.  I wish I had a picture of it to post.

Found one!


----------

